# Hi i.m new to this forum



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

HI im new to this forum i'v been looking all over the internet forthings about my pregnant cat im npt sure how far along she is i can see and feel the kittens moving her teets are pinky white colour can anyone tell me roughly how far along she is please answer this i realy need to know


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Your best bet is to post in the breeding section


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

when was she in call? 

If you can see kittens moving then she is at least 7 weeks. Up to 2 weeks to go. 

I'm going to ask - but why haven't you had her spayed?


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

is any body out there who can answer my question?:thumbup1:


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

How about taking your girl to the vets.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Or do we have another troll on the forum?


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

my friend asked me to look after her while she moved house then when she moved she didnt want her back so i said i wpuld keep her then i realised she was gettong very fat amd her teets were realy big the person i got her off told me she had been spayed.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

The person above did answer your question, i.e. kitten movement can be seen from the 7th week onwards so you have anything from 0 - approx 14 days before her kittens will be born. Without knowing the date(s) on which she was mated it's impossible to say with any accuracy how she has left to go with her pregnancy.


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Cats gestation is 9 weeks, or approx 63 days. How long have you had her? It does sound like she only has a week or two to go.

Have you set up a nesting box for her? They like to give birth where it's nice a quiet. If you want help re the birth there's plenty of experienced breeders and rescuers around (me included ). Feel free to ask anything .


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

no im not, just new at this if i cat find out this way and she is fit and healthy then i dont see the need in going to the vets if anything changes i will but she is happyand healthy and thats all that matters.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

tigerboo said:


> Or do we have another troll on the forum?


tigerboo, I don't think this type of response is necessary quite so early in a thread. Please give people a chance


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

i got her around 28th january.iv put a box with blankets in a.d sanatry pads on top there like square sheets.iv put it in the room she likes to sleep in she isnt intrested in it though.she is so big what signs are there in the last week?8


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

pearsonj78 said:


> my friend asked me to look after her while she moved house then when she moved she didnt want her back so i said i wpuld keep her then i realised she was gettong very fat amd her teets were realy big the person i got her off told me she had been spayed.


You might want to consider that as your friend didn't apparently care enough for her to want her back, then she might not have cared enough to ensure that her cat was properly wormed and flea treated. Unless you've already done these things for her - bearing in mind there are only specific treatments that are suitable for pregnant cats - it might be wise to speak to your friend and take the cat to the vet. About to give birth, she and her kittens need the best possible start.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am sorry I don't know anything about cat births but I wish you well and I am sure someone will help soon


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Can you provide photo's of her please as it may help us.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

tigerboo said:


> Or do we have another troll on the forum?


Have you forgotten the circumstances in which you joined this forum?! Perhaps if you think someone is a troll you could just choose not to post?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

wow!!! good job in taking care of the cat. It is a shame your friend wasn´t honest with you about having her spayed. Stick around here as lots of members can help you through the birthing process.


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

sorry tigerboo i just want to have as much imfomation as possible so i can look after her im new to forums this is my forst time


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

pearsonj78 said:


> i got her around 28th january.iv put a box with blankets in a.d sanatry pads on top there like square sheets.iv put it in the room she likes to sleep in she isnt intrested in it though.she is so big what signs are there in the last week?8


Sometimes they ignore the box until the last minute. Is it covered? Most cats like privacy to give birth in.

Can you post pics at all? Maybe we could get an idea of how far along she is.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Lel said:


> Have you forgotten the circumstances in which you joined this forum?! Perhaps if you think someone is a troll you could just choose not to post?


No i havent forgotten thank you very much and why are you reposting what some one has allready mentioned? And i will post as much as i want like you said my circumstances.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

pearsonj78 said:


> sorry tigerboo i just want to have as much imfomation as possible so i can look after her im new to forums this is my forst time


Please do not pay attention to that comment, it was quite unnecessary.

I agree that you would be best to explain to your vet the circumstances in which you acquired her; she may not have had any jabs or flea/worming treatment.

Would your friend tell you which vet she used; that way you could get your cat's vet records so your new vet can be sure of what treatment she has had.

If you have a look in the breeding section of this forum there are lots of posts about people who find themselves with a pregnant cat, I would suggest you have a read through these.


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

im on my phone this is my first time o n this not sure how to i would love to show a picture.i have her on kitten food is that right?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

pearsonj78 said:


> sorry tigerboo i just want to have as much imfomation as possible so i can look after her im new to forums this is my forst time


Thats great you want to look after her in her time of need. Firstly do you know how old she is?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_hello, good job you took her in , if i was you i would go to the breeding cat section and look through the posts about pregnant cats and the signs to look out for,there are usually breeders about or other members with pregnant cats or cats that have just had kittens who can offer advise, have you got a vets phone number handy incase you need to take her in or need advise during the night ._


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

tigerboo said:


> No i havent forgotten thank you very much and why are you reposting what some one has allready mentioned? And i will post as much as i want like you said my circumstances.


I am posting because I found your comment to be rude and unnecessary AND I am entitled to express that view. And given that you joined here with a pregnant cat yourself just a few weeks ago perhaps you would not assume everyone else in a similar situation is a troll.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Even with the exact dates of mating, some cats can go onto 68 days, so its impossible to give you an exact date, all we can do is give you a rough time eg: afew days either side.
Kittens move at 7 weeks, so how long have you seen movement for?
Also her tummy will drop, may only be a slight drop depending on how many kittens she is having.

Do you have plans for this litter of homes and to spey the girl after this litter?


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

i flead and wormed her when i got her.i think she is nearly ready.before i started wrightimg on this forum i was reading lots of forum chats about pregnant cats so i decided to join and chat.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope you used a flea/worm product suitable for pregnant cats.


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

i have been feeling movement for 2weeks since saturday i have been seeing them jumping around while she sleeps on my knee.


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

yes i made sure i did.


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

i have homes for the kitten and i will be taking her straight to get spayed as soon as possible.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

pearsonj78 said:


> yes i made sure i did.


Trying to put two and two together with when she might be due - you mentioned you flea and worm treated her when got her and that you used something that was suitable for pregnant cats. Have to assume then that you could see she was pregnant when you took her on (at the end of January) or shortly thereafter; i.e. she looked obviously pregnant at the time. By my reckoning, that would make her overdue.. unless there's something amiss here with information given or dates?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

As I saids in my first post that you missed, she sounds about 7/8 weeks pregnant. So another week or so to go. Find a nesting area for her, watch you for her belly 'dropping' about 3 days to go, the mucus plug coming out 48 hours to go and her getting ready to give birth. She may seem to come back into call, she may get a bit narky, or overly affectionate, her tummy will begin to ripple as the kittens move into position and then each kitten is born in it's own sac and with it's own placenta. Mum should sever the cord, if she doesn't you will need to do it, and you need to make sure there is a placenta for each kitten. Encourage mum to eat them. It's quite a messy business. 

If mum is pushing for more than 20 mins, on any kitten it's off to the vets for an emergency Caesar. Make sure you have emergency supplies. Kiti-stim, Nutridrops, mum replacement milk powder, syringes for feeding, a sensitive set of scales for daily weighing, a heat pad top keep them warm. I think there is a sticky at the top of the breeding section for anything I've missed.

Kittens need worming every 2 weeks from 2 weeks old. Should be kept with mum for as long as possible about 10 weeks, mum shouldn't be let out again until spayed (she can come back into call within 72 hours of giving birth). Don't let her out from now on, or she could give birth outside. Feed her high quality (high protein) wet food (not dry if possible) and as much as she wants - once she is feeding the kittens she will need up to four times the amount of food that she would normally eat (sometimes more). Kittens start weaning about 4 weeks old. At this stage you need kitten litter trays for them to start learning to toilet in (there will be mistakes).

Any more questions ask.

(And guys - please stop calling troll so early on in a thread it isn't helpful at all.)


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

she is about 2 she is only a small cat.i do have a vets number on hand.why do u think she is not intrested in the box i made for her?


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

thankyou for all that imformation it is realy helpfull.i dont think she has very long to go she is realy big her teets are sticking out.i have her on kitten food.o


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

pearsonj78 said:


> she is about 2 she is only a small cat.i do have a vets number on hand.why do u think she is not intrested in the box i made for her?


she's not ready yet, or she doesn't like it or it's too bog or too small, or it's not in a quiet enough area, or it smells wrong, or it's not dark enough for her - could be anything - I'd set up a couple of spaces for her and when the time comes she will choose where to have them.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

pearsonj78 said:


> thankyou for all that imformation it is realy helpfull.i dont think she has very long to go she is realy big her teets are sticking out.i have her on kitten food.o


Ah, but what brand of kitten food and wet or dry - there are better brands that will give her the energy she is going to need? Some kitten food isn't worth it, some is.

If she is a small cat - then watch out for her struggling - the tom was probably rather large to have won breeding rights and so the kittens may be large too, they may get stuck and then she will need an emergency c-section (hope you have money saved as they cost between £500 and £1000) Make sure you have your vets emergency number close by. Pushing for more than 20 mins is a big no no and she will need a vet or she and/ or the kittens may die.


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

what does the mucus plug look like and how low does the belly drop?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I tell you what - as I've been nice and answered lots of questions and given you lots of information - when you tell me what food you are feeding her (as I've asked twice - kitten food isn't a proper answer) I'll answer this next set of questions.

Deal?


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

i will make sure she gets everything she needs she meams alot to me iv looked after heron and off most of her life i just wish i had took her in sooner.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Still not an answer. Sorry - I'm going to stick to my guns here - it's only polite to answer questions -I can always go and play a Facebook game instead.

Candycrush is quite addictive


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

whiskers kitten food.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you - wet or dry?


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

will answer my question know please.


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

she is having wet food.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Accidental pregnancy is it? 

Sorry if this offends anybody, it's just there seems to be alot of accidental pregnancies on here nowadays. I realize that the folk asking have done great buy coming online for help - I know there are thousands of people who don't - but surely it's sensible to spay/neuter?! It's not like they haven't been told about all the kittens already in rescue. I don't mean to rant but it's just a bit tedious. 
I know we're here to help, and well i'm here to learn but as we've already lost one member due to all these pregnancies, how many others will go?!

Fair point if you're going to tell me to get off the forum or get off the breeding forum, I really don't want to as i'm learning a lot here/there. I'm just trying to say, there's so many it's not unlikely for trolls to be about. ( Not saying OP is a troll ) I just don't think it's fair people are having a go at tigerboo when she just said her view?

Sorry, rant over!!

*Prepares to be shot down*


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you - when she drops - it will look like she has gone thin and the bump will be all underneath and not out at the sides as much. For some cats this is very noticeable for others it never happens.

The mucus plug is like a creamy jelly sometimes spotted with a little blood, or occasionally pinkish. It's about the size of a two p piece but fatter. Often cats clean this up before you see it.

Whiskas isn't the best food for her - but at least you are feeding wet - if you can get to [email protected] see if you can find some hilife or purely which is 60% meat. Or if you don't mind going on line go to www.zooplus.co,.uk and buy some Bozita tins, Aminonda Carny tins and Grau for her ( you don't need kitten food with these brands) - these will help give her lots of energy to birth and feed the kittens. If you can manage it - even try a little raw food Natural Instinct - Frozen raw human-grade meat dog food, the dog breeders' choice. as that is fabulous stuff and you only need to feed a little of it compared to wet food and poos are lots less smelly on it. It's great for weaning kittens straight onto and you don't have dire-rear issues that you would most likely get on Whiskas (which is full of grains and sugars)


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

what does the mucus plug look like and how far does the belly drop?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

pearsonj78 said:


> what does the mucus plug look like and how far does the belly drop?


This is a dog but look for something like this:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=...ogbreedinfo.com%2Fwhelpingproblem.htm;350;365


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks.so i will probs npt see 
thanks.so i will probs not see mucus plug then?


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

pearsonj78 said:


> thanks.so i will probs npt see
> thanks.so i will probs not see mucus plug then?


You probably won't. Cats tend to clean up very quickly!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Probably not.


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

its because of reading opinions ike yours why people come forward.have u been reading all of what i s said?there are alot pf nice people out there and it has been a great help know im not going ion blind.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

pearsonj78 said:


> its because of reading opinions ike yours why people come forward.have u been reading all of what i s said?there are alot pf nice people out there and it has been a great help know im not going ion blind.


I can't make out what you're saying. People are offering help to you and yes, I am grateful you've come forward to ask for help. But not spaying your cat was completely irresponsible and so some people are going to be a tad skeptical, me included.

We're all offering you support here so don't get angry at us for voicing our opinions, it's a forum, people do that. I'm glad you're taking on board what's been said though, and well done for getting your cat spayed after she's had kittens. Just hope you rehome them to great homes and they all get spayed/neutered.


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

how long after the plug will she start labour?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

You need to give me time to type up you know. I'm not a typist and I do have other things to do. I have a family, 3 children, 3 cats, and a dog and a house to run. 

This has been a very nice thread - you should see some of them. But I can't understand you last post, could you translate please.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

pearsonj78 said:


> how long after the plug will she start labour?


Labor usually starts within 24 hours of losing the plug.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

But she explained all this in the begining. Is it possible that people read back at the earlier questions and recriminations? It´s not helping the thread move forward and the virtual midwives don´t need more distractions. Or maybe those who want to rant can open another thread.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

spid said:


> You need to give me time to type up you know. I'm not a typist and I do have other things to do. I have a family, 3 children, 3 cats, and a dog and a house to run.
> 
> This has been a very nice thread - you should see some of them. But I can't understand you last post, could you translate please.


I believe the last post was aimed at me, Spid. I posted a little rant on the last page! My fault again!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Im going to leave this one with you Spid, have too much to get on with myself with all these rescue cats.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

merlin12 said:


> But she explained all this in the begining. Is it possible that people read back at the earlier questions and recriminations? It´s not helping the thread move forward and the virtual midwives don´t need more distractions. Or maybe those who want to rant can open another thread.


I get where you're coming from, and I apologized for my rant, I can't edit it now!
If I opened another thread to rant i'd probably get banned, i've posted one post and I haven't blocked the thread so the V.M can't do their jobs!! 
Again, i'm sorry for my rant and i'm sorry you feel this way.


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

she wasnt my cat when she got pregnant all the kittens will have loving homes and she is getting everything she needs. i got told she had been spayed.i am very greatfull to everyone who i jave been talking to.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

spid said:


> As I saids in my first post that you missed, she sounds about 7/8 weeks pregnant. So another week or so to go. Find a nesting area for her, watch you for her belly 'dropping' about 3 days to go, the mucus plug coming out 48 hours to go and her getting ready to give birth. She may seem to come back into call, she may get a bit narky, or overly affectionate, her tummy will begin to ripple as the kittens move into position and then each kitten is born in it's own sac and with it's own placenta. Mum should sever the cord, if she doesn't you will need to do it, and you need to make sure there is a placenta for each kitten. Encourage mum to eat them. It's quite a messy business.
> 
> If mum is pushing for more than 20 mins, on any kitten it's off to the vets for an emergency Caesar. Make sure you have emergency supplies. Kiti-stim, Nutridrops, mum replacement milk powder, syringes for feeding, a sensitive set of scales for daily weighing, a heat pad top keep them warm. I think there is a sticky at the top of the breeding section for anything I've missed.
> 
> ...


I have quoted this so the op can read it again regarding the question on the mucus plug.
All information is here.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

pearsonj78 said:


> she wasnt my cat when she got pregnant all the kittens will have loving homes and she is getting everything she needs. i got told she had been spayed.i am very greatfull to everyone who i jave been talking to.


I see, again i'm sorry for posting the little rant, although I did say it wasn't aimed at you. I don't remember reading you post this hence why I said what I said.
I agree with not calling troll to early in the thread (I haven't called troll on here) as it doesn't help and may scare new people away! I was just saying, as i've said before, there are a lot of trolls about and people causing mischief for the VM on here, Spid, Catcoonz - and people are getting confused with all the different posts.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> I believe the last post was aimed at me, Spid. I posted a little rant on the last page! My fault again!


No probs - you edited it and I hadn't noticed. 


catcoonz said:


> Im going to leave this one with you Spid, have too much to get on with myself with all these rescue cats.


Ta!


catcoonz said:


> I have quoted this so the op can read it again regarding the question on the mucus plug.
> All information is here.


Thanks - my fingers are aching a bit.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

spid said:


> No probs - you edited it and I hadn't noticed.


It's okay, I went off on one without fully reading the thread it seems. I completely missed OP say she got the cat thinking she was spayed!!


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

you are very nice spid.i have to kids and a house to look after to.


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

what is a troll?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

pearsonj78 said:


> what is a troll?


Someone who posts on a forum just to cause trouble. I am watching this thread - along with all the other 'accidental' litter threads there are at the moment.


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

pearsonj78 said:


> what is a troll?


A 'troll' is what us PF'ers name to people who come on here with the intention to cause trouble and arguments. We've had a few from people who 'accidentally got their cat pregnant' etc.. 
Sorry if myself and others implied you were a troll, lot of stress at the moment on here with multiple pregnancies and kittens due anytime!!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Someone who posts on a forum just to cause trouble. I am watching this thread - along with all the other 'accidental' litter threads there are at the moment.


Oh that's good - feel free to add anything Lynn - feeling a little frazzled at the mo.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think there enough breeders here giving the benefit of their experience and I don't want to confuse anyone with my own. However should anyone wish to contact me by PM here or via my breeding website I am more than happy to help if I can.
And I don't think frazzled comes close to my state of mind just now Spid


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

i totaly understand i just needed some advice i wanted to make sure i was prepered.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I dont suppose you have any photos of your girl do you?


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

i dont know how to put them on i never done it before


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> I think there enough breeders here giving the benefit of their experience and I don't want to confuse anyone with my own. However should anyone wish to contact me by PM here or via my breeding website I am more than happy to help if I can.
> And I don't think frazzled comes close to my state of mind just now Spid


Im happy to retire Lynn, if you wish to take over. After all you are awake longer than me. xx


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

pearsonj78 said:


> i dont know how to put them on i never done it before


When you reply you will see a paperclip up near to the smiley white face in the header above. CLick on it and follow the instructions. That's for from your computer - choose the file you want and then click upload - wait (*when I first started I never waited long enough) and then when you post the photo will be there.

Or go through a photo hosting site and paste in the image link.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Im happy to retire Lynn, if you wish to take over. After all you are awake longer than me. xx


DOn't you bloody dare! :nonod:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Really, why is this thread not in Breeder's Forum? There it would get the proper attention from breeders who are qualified to help.


Bear in mind, there are many posters who want to avoid contentious threads such as these, myself included. That gets a bit difficult when accidental moggy pregnancy threads take over all the forums, including the Breeder's Forum. Cat Chat is an inappropriate place for this type of thread, IMO.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Glad this has moved - keeps me away from other distracting threads. OP have you found out how to post pics yet? How is the girl (do we have her name?) doing?


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

Spid has pretty much covered everything I think  but I would just like to add that, like TT said, there's other threads like these, including a rescue of mine, so we're all going to have to be very patient in waiting for replies as the breeders and those with experience are pulled between 8 different places right now 

So don't worry if you don't get an immediate reply, someone will be along soon enough with great information for you  In the mean time, why don't you check out the other threads in the breeding section? I'm sure there's questions on there that you have and have already been answered and then you can save Spid's fingers


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Ah, just noticed this thread has been moved. Fantastic! 

OP, you should get more responses now it's on the breeding forum. Just don't panic if people don't reply straight away, there's a lot of other cases we're dealing with right now.

Just to add: Spid, you're doing a fantastic job hopping between threads!


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Im not a breeder or cant really answer any questions as to birthing issues

Call me thick, but if my cat was pregnantl, or I thought she was, wouldnt commonsense send a normal person to a vet.

When we had our two cats, the first thing I done was register them with a vet and have a load of question - yep written out in my case as I wanted to know literally the ins and outs of the cats ar$e

fair play to all those who are helping. Anyhow, thats me gone from breeding section to a more relaxing part of the forum


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

welshjet said:


> Im not a breeder or cant really answer any questions as to birthing issues
> 
> Call me thick, but if my cat was pregnantl, or I thought she was, wouldnt commonsense send a normal person to a vet.
> 
> ...


Hey, writing out questions is good!!!! Means you don't forget and you get more information!!


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

my cat looks just like welshjet


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

when a cat is in heat if she gets pregnant does she go out of heat straivht away?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

pearsonj78 said:


> when a cat is in heat if she gets pregnant does she go out of heat straivht away?


Not always no. Cats will mate several times and do not stop calling after a single mating which is usually all it takes to become pregnant. They can also mate with different males and produce kittens from each one


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

i,v been talking to the person i got her off she thinks the cat was in heat arpund the 28th january when will her due date be?if anyone could answer these questions it would be much help thanks.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Early April most likely around 4th or 5th


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

pearsonj78 said:


> when a cat is in heat if she gets pregnant does she go out of heat straivht away?


No, and she doesn't get pregnant immediately either. Pregnancy is defined as implantation, and it takes 12-14 days from first mating for that to happen.

So, if she comes into call and is mated, there are a few days when she isn't yet pregnant but will be very soon if not spayed ASAP. At this point there should never be any waiting around to see if she is pregnant - she will be. She should be spayed as soon as your vet is willing to do so which generally is as soon as she stops calling.

If you are not aware of when she is calling then first you will know is her expanding waistline and larger nipples. 

There is a stick with quite a lot of information about this:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/298452-my-cat-might-pregnant-what-should-i-do.html


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

pearsonj78 said:


> i,v been talking to the person i got her off she thinks the cat was in heat arpund the 28th january when will her due date be?if anyone could answer these questions it would be much help thanks.


I did ask you about this earlier in the thread. Remember you said you had treated her for worms and fleas with something suitable for a pregnant cat 'when you got her' ? You must have had suspicion she was pregnant to have specifically used medications suitable for a prengant cat... so can you recall when you noticed she had a pregnant looking tummy/when you wormed her?


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

thankyou lymorelynn could you answer that last questipn thanks ypu have been a big help.


----------



## pearsonj78 (Mar 25, 2013)

before the person that i got her off gave her to me i used to look after her when she went away so i looked after her alot before i owned her.i think i most of flea/wormed her at the end pf feb i thought i got her in jan but my friend said she was in heat around the28th jan i must have got her a month after that with everything going on a.d looking after her all the time it seemed like longer.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Can i just ask what flee and worm treatment you used?


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

pearsonj78 said:


> no im not, just new at this if i cat find out this way and she is fit and healthy then i dont see the need in going to the vets if anything changes i will but she is happyand healthy and thats all that matters.


I can't believe that you've actually written this  . As your duty of care to this cat, i'd have thought that as you've decided to keep her, then you need to get her checked out. Everyone on here is trying to give you advice which you need to listen to, but your cat does need to see a vet.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Do you know if shes up to date with her vaccinations? Im sorry but your not really giving us much to help you like how old is she? Whats her name? What flee and worm treatment? Sorry if these questions have been answered its just been one of them days.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

If she was in heat on the 28th then she is 8 weeks pregnant and due on the 1st of April ish - could be as late as 4th or 5th.

Do try to answer questions that people ask you - we don't get paid to do this and it does seem sometimes that people just take, take, take and never give anything back. In the end it irritates people. 

SO - what did you worm and de-flea her with at the end of Feb? She will need doing again - as will the kittens when they are two weeks old and every two weeks after that until they are rehomed - and then wormed by their new owners.
what is her name? 

I believe she is 2 - is this right?

Has she been vaccinated and is up to date?

Just checking back through the thread - but it's being slow.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

So if this cat hasnt seen a vet i take it you must have used an over the counter flea/worm treatment.

Exactly what did you give this cat?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Bob Martin I would imagine in that case. It does say it is suitable for pregnant cats - however, as we all know, it's nigh on useless and has caused problems in many, many cats. 

OP you need a reputable wormer and defleaer from a vets. Otherwise it won't have worked properly and the kittens could be at risk.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

pearsonj78 said:


> before the person that i got her off gave her to me i used to look after her when she went away so i looked after her alot before i owned her.i think i most of flea/wormed her at the end pf feb i thought i got her in jan but my friend said she was in heat around the28th jan i must have got her a month after that with everything going on a.d looking after her all the time it seemed like longer.


Sorry if this sounds alittle off... But didnt you say that your friend said that the cat was spayed, therefore why is she now telling you that cat was in heat ... Only four weeks have passed, your story is a little unclear in places ..


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spid said:


> If she was in heat on the 28th then she is 8 weeks pregnant and due on the 1st of April ish - could be as late as 4th or 5th.
> 
> Do try to answer questions that people ask you - we don't get paid to do this and it does seem sometimes that people just take, take, take and never give anything back. In the end it irritates people.
> 
> ...


Spid , as we are on the subject of worming, wot do you recommend for the kits at two weeks?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Well if the op had thought of taking the cats to a vet as soon as she got her if she noticed her round belly the vet would of gave her some worming tablets which you give to mom and the kittens are still protected as there drinking moms milk if that makes any sense.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

my vet gave milbemax to tabitha when she was pregnant as it is safe for the kittens but it is prescription only so you need to see the vet to get it.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

cats galore said:


> my vet gave milbemax to tabitha when she was pregnant as it is safe for the kittens but it is prescription only so you need to see the vet to get it.


Thats the one CG i couldnt remember the name.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Wondering if English is the second language here, just going by some of the posts from the OP, could explain some of the confusing posts.

And the worm/flea meds aren't prescription in all countries, here for example everything is OTC.



pearsonj78 said:


> how long after the plug will she start labour?


The problem is that there's so much variation in what cats do. Some go into labour within minutes of loosing their plug, others can go a week.

Some stop eating a day before, others eat right up to birth. Most every sign there is, there are cats who'll do the opposite.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Cosmills said:


> Spid , as we are on the subject of worming, wot do you recommend for the kits at two weeks?


Difficult - I use panacur - but I'm naughty and don't do 2 weeks (as I know mum is fully up to date with worming etc and last year there were also issues with panacur and some poorly kittens). So I actually start at 4 weeks - panacur until they are old enough for milbemax.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Now this is getting interesting. My vet told me that if you keep the queen upto date with worming its passed through the mothers milk, so you dont need to worm kittens until they start to wean at 5/6 weeks old. Then at 6 weeks old you can give quarter Drontol tablet.

Would be interested in others of how/what age they worm kittens.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I was going to do my last litter at 6 weeks (having done other from 4) but they began to look a bit rotund at 4 (just greedy though I think) so I did them at four anyway - I think better for them to be wormed than carry a worm load - even though you know mum is covered.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I agree, i would be horrified if my kittens had worms, especially knowing the health risks.

As i find this interesting, ive started a new thread. You just know the oops litter owners are going to ask these questions later.


----------

